# Soffit Venting for Aluminum Sofits



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Look up my UserName and for "Posts" that I mention Smart Vent.

It is perfect for under-ventilated Intake Ventilation situations, without having to disturb your soffits at all.

It is a Shingle Over Style Fresh Air Intake Vent, which is tapered and gets installed along the bottom of the roof deck after you remove the old shingles.

Ed


----------



## kevn83 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, Thanks I have never heard of smart vent Before.

However, at the moment I do not think that will help me much since my roof is fairly new and I do not want to go ripping it up. I will consider it for when I actually tear off the roof. 


I need advice on putting in more soffit venting. Should I cut the Aluminum and put up regular sofit vents? should I try to take the sofits apart and put in more punched style vents? 

Does anyone one else have any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

if you have soffits overhangs then cut an opening with a circular saw from end to end about 2" wide or more if you like. Then clad the whole overhang with custom bent aluminum on the fascia and a hidden vent vinyl soffit system. Or you can do aluminum soffit with a vented panel abotu every 5' or so. 

Unlike Ed I am not at all a fan of smart vent, nor most intake products on the market. The other thing we have done where there is no overhang to create intake is to create a false fascia and make the whole fascia a continuious intake vent.


----------

